# lol barnyard critters



## redtailgal

Submit a pic and let the next poster put in the caption.

I'll go first, next poster makes a caption to go with my pic!


----------



## PattySh

DAMN, didn't know stealing chicken food was a hanging offense!!!


----------



## PattySh




----------



## 77Herford

I can fly with these, mom.


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## Ms. Research

"Where's the Sheep?"


----------



## Ms. Research




----------



## Roll farms

Moooom!  I wanted mine well-done!  This is extra rare!


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## 77Herford

I can't find the lever.


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## Ms. Research

"You talking to me?"


----------



## Ms. Research




----------



## 77Herford

Darn paparazzi!  Can't a Bunny get any peace.


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## redtailgal

Got milk?


----------



## elevan

You're a funny looking cow!











.






.


----------



## Roll farms

"I'm the dalai lama's llama Dolly."


----------



## redtailgal

GO AWAY, MOM!  We're playin stealth ninja and I'm the one stalking him........


----------



## daisychick

Hmmmmm I wonder if I remembered to turn off the coffee pot.


----------



## elevan

I ordered it from the winter fashion catalog.  Do you like it?









.
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




.


----------



## redtailgal

This was supposed to be a confidential meeting of the "lil goat woman haters club"  GO AWAY!


----------



## Queen Mum

No PEEKING, I said NO peeking!  Hide and seek doesn't work if you peek!


----------



## redtailgal

Dont forget to post a replacement pic after you add a caption!!!!!


Lets keep it going, this is fun!


----------



## Roll farms

"Neener neener neener, I found all the clover"


----------



## Pumpkinpup

Hello, my name is Ichibod Crane.


----------



## redtailgal

If it fits, it ships!!!!!


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## Livinwright Farm

"My girl said she liked the oak land raiders, so I'm raiding the oak lands!"


----------



## 77Herford

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> "My girl said she liked the oak land raiders, so I'm raiding the oak lands!"
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3120_around_the_house_farm_030.jpg


Awesome little goaty.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats




----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Where's the slide?


----------



## marlowmanor

You didn't want to sit did you?


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

ok, you distract the humans, I'll start digging over here and before you know it - we're free!






I couldn't resist posting this picture of DD with a friend's baby. The look on her face is priceless.


----------



## marlowmanor

No one will find me here!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

"Now THIS is the life"


----------



## redtailgal

I done tole you to say UNCLE!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

"It's so tiring being a boy"


----------



## redtailgal

Hey George.......how does she get the MILK in the bucket?


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Living stained glass window


----------



## Queen Mum

How come I don't have one like my brother Joey,  Mom, when is it going to grow?







(Caramel trying to make the trampoline bounce)


----------



## Ms. Research

Look Mom, No Hands!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

"the food is around here somewhere...."


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*snicker snicker* Mom hasn't noticed that that is my cardboard poster, and that I'm really out back terrorizing the horse & donkey *snicker snicker*


----------



## redtailgal

This way we can sleep AND keep our eyes open..............


----------



## Ms. Research

This is the the pose I KNOW will make it on the cover of "Ape Glamor".


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Watch out for the wild eyed bunnies!


----------



## redtailgal

Here, LOOK here, dummy. THIS is the gate...........


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Steady... easy mum... I'm gonna fall!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Heckle & Jeckle go to the fair


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Mmhmm. This appears to be a Michellin 25-75-R14.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Okay, while they're texting, can we go raid the biscuit jar?!?! Can we? Can we? Can we?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

"I think it was over this way..."


----------



## redtailgal

MY hair?  Oh. Yeah.  You really should try my stylist............


----------



## elevan

They can't see me back here....


----------



## daisychick

Hurry places everyone!!!  The giant clock says only 1 minute until New Years!


----------



## redtailgal

Yeah, momma told me not to party so hard last night. I didnt listen........


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Is that kid really picking his nose?! And _eating_ it? What is this world coming to...


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Okay, I think they are all organized now....


----------



## Pumpkinpup

Who's bright idea was it to move to NH again? This white stuff is the worst!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Lovely day .. Is it not ?


----------



## redtailgal

There's a breeze on my butt, dude, move down.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

The grass is ALWAYS greener on the other side of the fence


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Wait , WHAT ?


----------



## redtailgal

um, scuse me.  What EXACTLY did you say was for Sunday dinner?!!!!!!


----------



## 2seth2




----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Ewwww !


----------



## Pumpkinpup

What are you looking at? Everyone has a bad hair day sometimes!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I'm not ready yet , and what are you looking at ?


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Don't look down........don't look down..........you're almost there.......don't look down.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I'm in the position , ready to move .


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Escape.... I must escape.... where's the door?


----------



## EllieMay

*Ready or not . . . HERE I COME!!!*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Ohhh .. I see .. you don't like cats .


----------



## Pumpkinpup

Wait, am I on camera? Is this thing on?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

You know the fence is the only thing keeping us apart !


----------



## Ms. Research

Go ahead, I dare you.  Try to take my eggs.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Go ahead, I dare you.  Try to take my eggs.
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4459_bunnys_379.jpg


Don't look I say !!! It is not for you either !!


----------



## 2seth2

i'm shot!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

You got me !!


----------



## EllieMay

*Psssst!  Come here!   Lemme tell you a secret . . .*


...


----------



## Ms. Research

Ahhhhhhh...finally got that spot!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am sleeeeeepy. *Yawn*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Please give me a break !! I'm not ready yet !!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Duuuude! You may want to cover that up a bit! I have sensitive eyes! \


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Fluffing up fluffing up get it right there , ahhhhhhhh ....


----------



## EllieMay

"Does this outfit make me look fat?"


----------



## redtailgal

Let's try to use pics that we have taken ourselves.


----------



## EllieMay

*Ooops!* 


How 'bout this one:










.


----------



## bonbean01

Well nuts...I have a funny one of a ewe and ram, but when I copy the image url, when I go to copy it doesn't work...not sure what I'm doing wrong


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

"Hmmmm, lets see, Light or Dark meat? " 

Hey, let me try!


----------



## EllieMay

_*"I tawt I taw a puddy tat!"*_






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

'Um.. Fred.. Didn't Julia go missing yesterday..?'
Fred ~ 'Man this tastes GOOD!' 






 <3 Miss him


----------

